# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Zelfmoordneigingen ook al is m'n leven heel ok!!!

## vnloo

hallo iedereen

kheb soms momenten dat ik helemaal geen zin nie meer heb in het leven.
ik heb me zelf al betrapt dat ik met een mes in de keuken sta. klaar om mn keel over te halen.

het rare van dit alles is alles gaat goed met m'n leven.
kheb een grote club vrienden 2 waar ik alles kan tegen zeggen zelfs dit...
goed rapport (toen ik mn rapport kreeg was ik eerste v/d klas en al en toch voelde ik mij depressief), gelukkig gezin/familie, ben sportief , goed in veel wat ik doe.

maar toch voel ik mij zo depressief.
het enigste dat helpt is muziek luisteren maar dat kan ik niet altijd doen.

help voor dat ik me afsluit en me zelf van kant maak!!!!

 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Petra717

Hoi vnloo, 

Wat zorgt er voor dat je zo depressief bent? Waar denk je op zulke momenten aan, natuurlijk denk je dan aan zelfmoord, maar waar denk je nog meer aan. Wat zorgt er voor dat jij je zo down voelt. Je geeft al aan dat het niet aan te weinig vrienden ligt, ook niet aan de lage cijfers, een fijne familie heb je ook... Sportief is ook heel gezond en werkt over het algemeen tegen depressie's. 

Naar welke muziek luister je vooral om jezelf op te beuren? En luister je dan vooral naar de tekst of gaat het om het ritme of juist om de persoon... of iets anders? Wat voor gevoel geeft het jouw. 

Zijn er misschien dingen in het verleden gebeurt waar je nu (on) bewust nog last van hebt? Slaap je slecht? Hoevaak heb je last van deze gevoelens? 

Je geeft zelf aan dat je je afvraagd waarom? En dat je bang bent om jezelf af te sluiten en/of van kant te maken..
Het klint misschien heel standaard enjah dat is het ook wel. Maar het zou niet verkeerd zijn om met een psycholoog hier over te praten. Hij of zij kan er met jou aan werken, de oorzaak vinden en samen met jou zoeken naar oplossingen. 
Psychologen hebben niet voor iedereen een positief beeld. Dat had het ook bij mij! Maar na een paar "rotte eieren" om het zo maar te noemen, ben ik wel een tegen gekomen die me verder hielp, waar ik me verhaal kon. Dus als je de stap neemt en het klikt niet, geef niet gelijk op. 
Soms is het makkelijker om bij onbekende je verhaal te doen... een onbekende kent jou niet, je situatie niet, waardoor hij/zij je niet kan afrekenen, je hoeft je niet te schamen etc. Doordat het een onbekende is zijn er sommige details nodig om het voor de onbekende te begrijpen.. die je anders tegen je vrienden niet hoef te vertellen. Dit kunnen kleine dingen zijn, maar soms zorgen ze voor een hoop inzicht. 

Zie je dat toch nog niet zitten... dan zou ik beginnen om dingen voor jezelf op te schrijven. 

groetjes, 
petra

----------


## vnloo

> Hoi vnloo, 
> 
> Wat zorgt er voor dat je zo depressief bent? Waar denk je op zulke momenten aan, natuurlijk denk je dan aan zelfmoord, maar waar denk je nog meer aan. Wat zorgt er voor dat jij je zo down voelt. Je geeft al aan dat het niet aan te weinig vrienden ligt, ook niet aan de lage cijfers, een fijne familie heb je ook... Sportief is ook heel gezond en werkt over het algemeen tegen depressie's. 
> 
> Naar welke muziek luister je vooral om jezelf op te beuren? En luister je dan vooral naar de tekst of gaat het om het ritme of juist om de persoon... of iets anders? Wat voor gevoel geeft het jouw. 
> 
> Zijn er misschien dingen in het verleden gebeurt waar je nu (on) bewust nog last van hebt? Slaap je slecht? Hoevaak heb je last van deze gevoelens? 
> 
> Je geeft zelf aan dat je je afvraagd waarom? En dat je bang bent om jezelf af te sluiten en/of van kant te maken..
> ...


petra als je meer wilt weten over mijn muziek kan ik je zeggen dat ik meer met het ritme mee ga dan met de tekst.

en ja ik slaap soms heel slecht, de laatste tijd zelfs vaker dat ik midden in de nacht heel uitgeput wakker wordt. 
toch is het raar dat ik soms heel energieke momenten heb op school of ergens anders terwijl ik ook op die plaatse gewoon in slaap val

----------


## Petra717

Het ritme van de muziek... word je daar rustig van of juist energiek...

----------


## vnloo

> Het ritme van de muziek... word je daar rustig van of juist energiek...


heeeeeeeel rustig:  :Wink:  :Embarrassment:

----------

